# Icone - Interface Builder / XCODE



## NlC0 (12 Juin 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Problème surement très bête mais je n'ai pas trouver mon bonheur sur google. 

 Lorsque je lance le simulateur Iphone je vois qu'une icone blanche apparait pour symboliser mon application (écrite en objective-C) sur le menu principal de l'iphone. 

Comment puis-je faire pour avoir ma propre image (code objective C ou via Interface Builder ) ? Où faut-il placer mon fichier image dans le projet (dossier ressources je suppose) ?

Soyez indulgent et clair dans vos réponse svp je débute.

Merci


----------



## NlC0 (15 Juin 2009)

Personne ne comprend le problème ( je m'exprime mal ) ou personne ne connait la réponse ?


----------

